# Fall? ride in North Jersey



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's a few picks from my ride this morning. The weather precluded the usual road ride so got a ride in on the MTB. Was only one in the park. Very quiet, snowy and wet. Temps in the mid 30's.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Looks like lot C in Ringwood. I was hoping for a couple inches and for it to melt by tomorrow but it looks like not going to happen.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Lot C it is. There was already a couple of inches when I left. Probably going to be quite a bit on the ground tomorrow. Don't know if it will be rideable or not.


----------



## JeffSpicoli (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks fun..


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice to see I wasn't the only one out in the snow that day. I LOVE riding in the snow!










I always carry liquid motivation (see seat) in weather such as this. This occasion called for a wonderful Islay!


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

I do miss my old stomping grounds and riding in the snow.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Climbing_Clyde said:


> Nice to see I wasn't the only one out in the snow that day. I LOVE riding in the snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol drinking and riding .. nice


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

*You all is TEASING me with these fall and winter shots! *


----------



## Bobe Kryant (Aug 2, 2011)

Wish it would snow again


----------

